# Adams Arms AR/M4 Retrofit



## Centermass (Oct 21, 2008)

http://adamsarms.net/gallery.html

Thoughts and has anyone had a chance to use or evaluate it?

Looks like a neat alternative comparative to the HK 416 in principle to rod/piston function.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 21, 2008)

Never even heard of them before. Looks good though. 

LMT does have their piston rifles available now to the public. I saw one priced (complete rifle with SOPMOD stock) for $1,750

It was their MRP (Monolithic rail platform) upper with the defender lower.


----------

